# Beastmen Magic Standard



## Trihnicus (Oct 8, 2010)

I am seeing many references to Beastmen only having a single unit that can take a Magic Standard. IE the Bestigors. Reading page 84 would lead me to believe that Both Wargors and Gorebulls may take a Magic Battle standard of unlimited points with no other magic gear. This character could be tossed in any unit of his choosing aside from ungors with 4horn no? Is the problem that this is a more expensive solution?

A second question would be about the War banner. The BSB provides a +1 to Combat res. The Warbanner is a magic banner that provides.... +1 combat res. Do these traits stack together? IF not do things like the Beast Banner not provide the +1?


----------



## Calger (Jun 9, 2011)

The +1 combat res is from the war banner itself, on top of +1 from the BSB.


----------



## blackspine (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes, only Bestigors can take Magic banners.
Yes, the BSB can take a magic banner *OR *magic armor.

Given the importance of our LD (primal fury, crap leadership) the BSB is one of the lynchpins of our army. Given gifts and Heavy armor and sheild, a BSB can STILL have 2+ armor. But vs any high st. attack, he's as good as dead.

a dead BSB early on in beastmen army is a crumbling army. 
failing to get PF means we're drastically overpriced orcs.

Providing a 100+ point BSB to get flaming banner or war banner is rather outlandish. esp coming out of heroes allotment.

magic banners in the army book; banner of outrage, rust totem, are CLEARLY meant for gors, yet we cannot use them on gors. Bestigors are left with the only magic banner for most armies.
BSB can use one, but considering that's still only two banners for an army? Rather absurd. Esp considering we're faced w/ LD 8/9 or flaming banner. 

It's a rough call every time. w/ so many monsters out there w/ regen, you're playing russian roulette.


----------

